# Moving to Costa Blanca



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi All 

I intend to move down to the costa blanca around benidorm area but not in benidorm any help of places near by would be good,

Cheers 

Mark


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MarkAnderson said:


> Hi All
> 
> I intend to move down to the costa blanca around benidorm area but not in benidorm any help of places near by would be good,
> 
> ...


hmm -how far by car would you say is nearby?

are you wanting coast or a bit inland?

lots, some, or no other expats??


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

I dont mind being inland, and i would also like other expats to be there and i would say 20mins max by car into benidorm

Thanks

Mark


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

MarkAnderson said:


> Hi All
> 
> I intend to move down to the costa blanca around benidorm area but not in benidorm any help of places near by would be good,
> 
> ...


- Just curious as to why 20 mins from Benidorm. 
Other Villages & Towns to consider may be Alfas, Albir, Altea,Altea da Vella, La Nucia, Polop, Finestrat, Cala de Finestrat, Villajoiosa, Mascarat, Calpe (Depends how fast your car is)


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

djfwells said:


> - Just curious as to why 20 mins from Benidorm.
> Other Villages & Towns to consider may be Alfas, Albir, Altea,Altea da Vella, La Nucia, Polop, Finestrat, Cala de Finestrat, Villajoiosa, Mascarat, Calpe (Depends how fast your car is)




Just as i think i will spending most of my weekends here maybe depending on the nightlife in the other places i hope i can move somewhere that is busy also well somewhere that people come out and enjoy themselfs any ideas???


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Plenty of nightlife in Benidorm, it's just that it's appeal wear a little thin after a while. If you look for somewhere a little further afield you will still have an expat community, a Spanish community too if you choose to get involved, still be around 45 mins from Benidorm, and live in a more 'year round' community. 
Somewhere like Javea or Denia maybe, in the North, and further down towards Alicante City in the South.
How good is your Spanish ?


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

djfwells said:


> Plenty of nightlife in Benidorm, it's just that it's appeal wear a little thin after a while. If you look for somewhere a little further afield you will still have an expat community, a Spanish community too if you choose to get involved, still be around 45 mins from Benidorm, and live in a more 'year round' community.
> Somewhere like Javea or Denia maybe, in the North, and further down towards Alicante City in the South.
> How good is your Spanish ?


at the moment my spanish is not good at all i am from the UK but i have been living in norway for the past few years so i have been learning Norwegian, im not looking at going out every night and i dont mind being so far away as long as the place has some life i was looking at altea and calpe i also did look at Denia but have know idea what it is like there


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MarkAnderson said:


> at the moment my spanish is not good at all i am from the UK but i have been living in norway for the past few years so i have been learning Norwegian, im not looking at going out every night and i dont mind being so far away as long as the place has some life i was looking at altea and calpe i also did look at Denia but have know idea what it is like there


Denia's really nice - just not so easy to get to from Benidorm - there's this little thing called a mountain which adds about 20 mins onto what would be a five minute journey from Jávea


and speaking of Jávea.............well I love it here

lots of different nationalities, lots to do all year round........not cheap though, as far as rental prices are concerned


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

MarkAnderson said:


> at the moment my spanish is not good at all i am from the UK but i have been living in norway for the past few years so i have been learning Norwegian, im not looking at going out every night and i dont mind being so far away as long as the place has some life i was looking at altea and calpe i also did look at Denia but have know idea what it is like there


There's a Norwegian community (aswell as English) in Albir, which is pretty close to Benidorm


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Denia's really nice - just not so easy to get to from Benidorm - there's this little thing called a mountain which adds about 20 mins onto what would be a five minute journey from Jávea
> 
> 
> and speaking of Jávea.............well I love it here
> ...


so how long would it take to drive to Benidorm and any idea of a price for a taxi then again if it was busy all year round i would have no reason to go to benidorm, as for rental my budget would be around 600 euros a month for the rent of a place and i would want 2 bed min and 3 max for when my son and if any friends came over


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I honestly think you need to get over your fixation with Benidorm. Sure, you will want a night out there a few times when you first arrive, but to base to entire exitence here on the place seems a little odd.


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

djfwells said:


> I honestly think you need to get over your fixation with Benidorm. Sure, you will want a night out there a few times when you first arrive, but to base to entire exitence here on the place seems a little odd.


I think i agree with you as after talking to some on here im already swayed to go further north and im just looking at different areas now can anybody tell me what Denia is like expats, nightlife etc

Thanks 

Mark


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MarkAnderson said:


> so how long would it take to drive to Benidorm and any idea of a price for a taxi then again if it was busy all year round i would have no reason to go to benidorm, as for rental my budget would be around 600 euros a month for the rent of a place and i would want 2 bed min and 3 max for when my son and if any friends came over


you could get a 2 bed with communal pool for about 550€ a month on a really nice urb in the port - there are some for less towards the arenal or town area, so 3 beds is poss

my OH can get to Benidorm in less than 45 mins - no idea how much a taxi would be

we rarely feel the need to go there though - there is plenty to keep us busy here


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you could get a 2 bed with communal pool for about 550€ a month on a really nice urb in the port - there are some for less towards the arenal or town area, so 3 beds is poss
> 
> my OH can get to Benidorm in less than 45 mins - no idea how much a taxi would be
> 
> we rarely feel the need to go there though - there is plenty to keep us busy here


Ditto, except I'm about 30 mins with the wind behind me. I was there last week to see a few mates that were over on holday, and glad it wasn't any closer. If I don't go for another year it will be too soon, but each to their own.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> Ditto, except I'm about 30 mins with the wind behind me. I was there last week to see a few mates that were over on holday, and glad it wasn't any closer. If I don't go for another year it will be too soon, but each to their own.


I didn't want to admit the 30 mins......................that would be, well, illegal...............

there is one restaurant there which I love - but other than that I have absolutely no reason to go


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I live in a small village, Pedreguer, which sits comfortably between javea& Denia, 10km either way. Denia is great, has a cosmopolitan feel, great restaurants, good jazz clubs & music bars, mainly Spanish, with the odd Xpat. lovely port, ferrys to balearics island, a tram to Benidorm & Alicante, 85 kms to Valencia city. All year round trade, and great beaches.
Defiantly would be my choice over Javea, which is very seasonal & full of older folks.


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Never been to Benidorm although I know it has a lot to offer, especially the nightlife which appears to be the main attraction in your case. It would take approximately 30-40 minutes to drive to Benidorm from Denia.

Denia has approximatley 500 bars and restaurants dotted around the town and the outskirts, attracting families and couples up to around midnight. From about 1am there are nightclubs - mainly in the Las Marinas area (the coastal strip running north out of town); the Marina and Calle Mar. The Marina is quite young, trendy and expensive and Calle Mar is more geared to pubs/live bands and jazz clubs.

It's cosmopolitan and attracts large numbers of tourists throughout the summer, but remains "open" year round.


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

agua642 said:


> I live in a small village, Pedreguer, which sits comfortably between javea& Denia, 10km either way. Denia is great, has a cosmopolitan feel, great restaurants, good jazz clubs & music bars, mainly Spanish, with the odd Xpat. lovely port, ferrys to balearics island, a tram to Benidorm & Alicante, 85 kms to Valencia city. All year round trade, and great beaches.
> Defiantly would be my choice over Javea, which is very seasonal & full of older folks.


Ooooh, I don't think Xabiachica is THAT old! 

Would agree that Denia has far better transport links than Javea.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I never stated she was.. lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> I live in a small village, Pedreguer, which sits comfortably between javea& Denia, 10km either way. Denia is great, has a cosmopolitan feel, great restaurants, good jazz clubs & music bars, mainly Spanish, with the odd Xpat. lovely port, ferrys to balearics island, a tram to Benidorm & Alicante, 85 kms to Valencia city. All year round trade, and great beaches.
> Defiantly would be my choice over Javea, which is very seasonal & *full of older folks.*


you keep saying that about Jávea - but it really isn't the case

the population is young enough to to need 5 state primary schools, 2 state secondary schools & an International school


in fact according to the 2009 census http://www.dip-alicante.es/documentacion/4hogares.asp?codigo=03082 , out of a total popultion of about 31,500, less than 1/3 were over 60, more than half were aged 20 - 60 & the rest under 20

nearly 1/3 fall into the 30-50 age group

to me that's a nice balance of ages - hardly full of old folks!!!

yes it's a bit seasonal, but all that means is that it's crazy busy (this year anyway ) in July & August - but the rest of the year it's a working town - it certainly doesn't die in winter like some towns on the coast


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jules 123 said:


> Ooooh, I don't think Xabiachica is THAT old!
> 
> Would agree that Denia has far better transport links than Javea.


no I'm not!!!!

& yes - I'd agree that about Denia too - & better shopping 

I still prefer Jávea though, but you knew I'd say that


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> no I'm not!!!!
> 
> & yes - I'd agree that about Denia too - & better shopping
> 
> I still prefer Jávea though, but you knew I'd say that


Hee hee ..... it certainly suits you and yours! As you know, I love Javea - the Port area especially - but feel that if I had to live permanently on the Costa Blanca North, then Denia would suit me best.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> you keep saying that about Jávea - but it really isn't the case
> 
> the population is young enough to to need 5 state primary schools, 2 state secondary schools & an International school
> 
> ...


Which towns would you describe as dead in winter so that we and probably the OP know to avoid them?


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

stevesainty said:


> Which towns would you describe as dead in winter so that we and probably the OP know to avoid them?


Moraira comes to mind. Last year we had visitors in march and tried to find an open restaurant. After 45 minutes driving around we found an open Chinese near La Fustera, the rest was all closed down. But I still love the area


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Seb* said:


> Moraira comes to mind. Last year we had visitors in march and tried to find an open restaurant. After 45 minutes driving around we found an open Chinese near La Fustera, the rest was all closed down. But I still love the area


Hmmm. Thought you might mention Moraira, it was very high on our list of places to settle as it's so pretty but we heard the same information elsewhere about it being dead in winter. Plus it's public transport is virtually non existant.

Jill (Steve's OH)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jules 123 said:


> Hee hee ..... it certainly suits you and yours! As you know, I love Javea - the Port area especially - but feel that* if I had to live permanently on the Costa Blanca North*, then Denia would suit me best.


you make it sound like a prison sentence!!


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> you make it sound like a prison sentence!!


I suppose I wouldn't live there permanently by choice (in my current situation) but would love to have a bit more flexibility to visit more and/or stay longer.


----------



## madre (Sep 11, 2011)

hi i am no expert as i still live in britain but would luv to move to the small town of albir it is very well kept no buildings above 5 floors a short busride takes you to all the nightlife of benidorm but you could live in a pretty town full of all nationalities but best of all in your case it has a very high popultion of norwegians should suit you with your new language skills give it a try i luv luvluv it ...


----------

